# PS4 arrival close



## JBrax

Anybody else getting excited for their PS4 to show up? We're less than 3 weeks (19 days) away from getting our new toys and I can't wait! I'm a little disappointed by some of the titles being pushed back but what can you do? It seems every title I wanted to get for the wife has been pushed back and I was really hoping she would have something on launch day to play. I'll have Killzone, Call of Duty, and Madden for release day. Watchdogs, Thief, and The Order:1886 on preorder although I'm not sure I gain anything by preordering them? Anybody else getting excited?


----------



## ElectronicTonic

It hasn't really sunk in yet. I'm sure it will hit me soon though. I didn't pre-order any games yet, waiting on some reviews to come in.


----------



## JBrax

I received my PS4 controller today. Woo Hoo!


----------



## ElectronicTonic

JBrax said:


> I received my PS4 controller today. Woo Hoo!


Nice!

How does it compare to the DS3?


----------



## JBrax

ElectronicTonic said:


> Nice! How does it compare to the DS3?


It feels much better in the hand. Everything seems to be tighter. I like it.


----------



## JQueen

I just watched a demo of watchdogs on YouTube game looks like a lot of fun


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I just watched a demo of watchdogs on YouTube game looks like a lot of fun


Yes it does and my wife and I were very excited to get it on release day. Unfortunately it was one of the games that's being delayed. Pretty bummed about that.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

JBrax said:


> It feels much better in the hand. Everything seems to be tighter. I like it.


Sweet! That's one thing I dislike about the PS3, is the controller.


----------



## JQueen

I don't remember but will ps4 members be able to play online with ps3 players? Same with the 360 and one ?


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I don't remember but will ps4 members be able to play online with ps3 players? Same with the 360 and one ?


I wouldn't think so? Can M$ players play one and 360 together?


----------



## pddufrene

I wish I was getting my ps4 on the release date! But no! Santa Claus is bringing it instead. I guess I can look on the bright side there will be more games for me to choose from by that point.


----------



## tripplej

Hi guys, quick question.

every time I see the PS4 picture, the console is standing up (vertical) .. Do you have to keep it that way?

Or, can it be put flat? Meaning horizontal on the table? Which is the preferred position?


----------



## JBrax

tripplej said:


> Hi guys, quick question. every time I see the PS4 picture, it is standing up (vertical) .. Do you have to keep it that way? Or, can it be put flat? Meaning horizontal on the table? Which is the preferred position?


It can lay rest in either position but horizontally is best.


----------



## tripplej

Great. I was concerned since if the console had to be standing (vertical) I would need more space to allocate for it. 

By having it lay flat (horizontal), the spacing is much easier to accommodate.


----------



## Mike Edwards

I'll be waiting till I can get mine at costco.. their return policy is a must for getting a new game system. especially after the debacle that was the RROD on the 360.


----------



## JBrax

We are officially one week away and I'm having trouble containing my excitement! I have the extra DS4 and COD Ghosts sitting on my media rack staring at me everyday. For those interested Warframe is a free download for the PS4 and you can reserve the free copy now on your PS3 through the PlayStation store. Doing this before November 12th will provide some extra perks for when you receive your PS4. A special PlayStation skin for your gun and 20,000 tokens to give you a leg up on the completion.


----------



## JBrax

JBrax said:


> We are officially one week away and I'm having trouble containing my excitement! I have the extra DS4 and COD Ghosts sitting on my media rack staring at me everyday. For those interested Warframe is a free download for the PS4 and you can reserve the free copy now on your PS3 through the PlayStation store. Doing this before November 12th will provide some extra perks for when you receive your PS4. A special PlayStation skin for your gun and 20,000 tokens to give you a leg up on the competition.


----------



## JBrax

So nobody else is excited? Really?


----------



## pddufrene

JBrax said:


> So nobody else is excited? Really?


Nope! Your the only one! Lol, I think we're all excited. Your just the vocal one out the bunch. Lol


----------



## Mike Edwards

I'm really intrigued out the "extinction" mode for COD Ghosts is compared to the Zombies mode of black ops I and II... (which I play with a buddy religiously)


----------



## JBrax

pddufrene said:


> Nope! Your the only one! Lol, I think we're all excited. Your just the vocal one out the bunch. Lol


It's like trying to high five or fist bump but there's nobody else around. It is a forum for discussion.


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> I'm really intrigued out the "extinction" mode for COD Ghosts is compared to the Zombies mode of black ops I and II... (which I play with a buddy religiously)


I've read mixed reviews on the PS4 version. It seems people either love it or hate it. I'm very intrigued by some of the different play modes.


----------



## JBrax

I just got an email from Amazon for a free PS4 game for multiple games ordered. Entered the provided code and Assassins Creed IV is free of charge! $59.99 and not a penny spent from my account. Thank you Amazon! I feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## tripplej

I got the same mail for the "buy 2 get 1 free" but it says the promotion starts 11/12.. Can you order early? Would the promo work?

lot of games in the list.

- Angry Birds: Star Wars - PlayStation 4
- Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - PlayStation 4
- Battlefield 4 - PlayStation 4
- Call of Duty: Ghosts - PlayStation 4
- FIFA 14 - PlayStation 4
- Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition - PlayStation 4 Standard Edition
- Just Dance 2014 - PlayStation 4
- Killzone: Shadow Fall (PlayStation 4)
- Knack (PlayStation 4)
- LEGO Marvel Super Heroes - PlayStation 4
- Madden NFL 25 - PlayStation 4
- NBA 2K14 - PlayStation 4
- Need for Speed Rivals
- Skylanders SWAP Force - PlayStation 4

Please note: Call of Duty: Ghosts and Skylanders Swap Force Starter Packs are sold separately at the full price.


----------



## JBrax

I believe this is Amazons counter to Target offering a buy 2 get 1 free. If you had games on preorder before a certain date you qualify now. Everyone else will get the offer I believe on the 12th. Regardless Amazon continues to excel with customer service. I love doing business with Amazon.


----------



## JBrax

Don't forget today at Target they're offering buy 2 get 1 free. Just picked up Battlefield 4, NBA 2K14, and FIFA. I've never been into or played soccer games but I'm running out of titles. I'm done for awhile.


----------



## skeeter99

Question about this VS the PS3. I just recently had my Fat one die and was thinking about getting it fixed (knowing it'll eventually fail again) or getting a PS4. WRT the games I have both downloaded and have the physical media for along with their progress, will all be lost or is the Playstation Network similar to smart devices (iTunes, etc) where it keeps your progress and purchases in the cloud in case the device dies or you have to get a new one? We loved the PS3 but don't want to lose progress as well as downloaded games.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## JBrax

You won't be able to play your PS3 titles on the new PS4 so yes you would be starting over. As far as getting your original PS3 fixed I would think you'll be able to find some pretty good deals on used PS3's and that might be the cheaper route to take. Many people making the upgrade will be unloading PS3's and all of their games.


----------



## skeeter99

That's what I thought, lame. So for downloaded content/games/progress on my current PS3, if I bought a newer one (Slim ones are the good ones right?) I could re-download my games and progress when I log into the Playstation Network? 

I don't mean to derail the thread, I can start a new one if necessary.


----------



## JBrax

I know all of your trophy info is stored on the PSN but not sure about the game saves progress? If not you should be able to transfer the info from the original PS3 HDD to the new PS3 HDD. As far as which version of the PS3 is best I think the newer ones are smaller, quieter, and run cooler.


----------



## tripplej

Who was lucky enough to get the Play Station 4 today? Any issues?

I read some news that some hdmi ports were not working properly but that was on some units sent to some review sites.. Not sure if that was seen for the general public thou.


----------



## JBrax

tripplej said:


> Who was lucky enough to get the Play Station 4 today? Any issues? I read some news that some hdmi ports were not working properly but that was on some units sent to some review sites.. Not sure if that was seen for the general public thou.


Mine is on a UPS truck and scheduled for delivery by 8pm. From what I've read they're having serious network problems and many people aren't able to play multiplayer with the FPS titles. I hope they get it figured out soon because I'm feeling sick and not sure I'll be making it into work tonight!


----------



## tripplej

lol. I think you are coming down with play station blues.. Apparently it is very contagious and you should stay home for a few days with complete isolation.. No distraction from outside forces.. :sn:


----------



## Mike0206

My ps3 Hdmi port busted last night. Two pins on the port snapped off!!!! Ugh!!! Might have to do with the really stiff cables from monoprice I was using. I had a ps4 preordered on amazon but then cancelled it cause I didn't see the need for one just yet. Hmmmm coincidence? now that my ps3 isn't going to be able to play via HDMI (no 1080p or 3D blu ray) I may have to get a PS4........funny how ps3 breaks right when ps4 comes out!!!! I might be looking at an OPPO instead though. I don't play a lot of games and now my kids can have the ps3 in there game room to play and watch blu ray via AV multi out ( albeit at 720p/1080i) shouldn't matter at all since their tv is only 42"


----------



## skeeter99

I have an Oppo 93 and its a great Blu-Ray player, plus a very good CD player and Vudu and Pandora. The PS3 is faster though for sure. I don't game either but I really like using the remote on the PS3 better than the remote for my Oppo (I used the gaming remote not the Blu-Ray remote for the PS3). I don't think you'd go wrong with either one but the PS4 would be a better media center I'd think than an Oppo. Just a thought.

Scott


----------



## Mike0206

skeeter99 said:


> I have an Oppo 93 and its a great Blu-Ray player, plus a very good CD player and Vudu and Pandora. The PS3 is faster though for sure. I don't game either but I really like using the remote on the PS3 better than the remote for my Oppo (I used the gaming remote not the Blu-Ray remote for the PS3). I don't think you'd go wrong with either one but the PS4 would be a better media center I'd think than an Oppo. Just a thought. Scott


 very true!


----------



## JBrax

tripplej said:


> lol. I think you are coming down with play station blues.. Apparently it is very contagious and you should stay home for a few days with complete isolation.. No distraction from outside forces.. :sn:


A few days sounds good but that wouldn't pay the bills. It's a 24 hour bug.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I shall wait till the bugs are fixed. PS4 is off my wish list to purchase anytime soon.


----------



## JQueen

I've been waiting to hear how the ps4 is ... You guys must all be in the zone right now


----------



## JBrax

Have yet been able to sign into the PlayStation Network. Madden 25 and Battlefield 4 give me error codes when I try to load them. Not sure if it's my PS4 or the network? The games not loading properly are concerning as I know others are also having trouble logging onto PSN. A bit frustrated.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> Have yet been able to sign into the PlayStation Network. Madden 25 and Battlefield 4 give me error codes when I try to load them. Not sure if it's my PS4 or the network? The games not loading properly are concerning as I know others are also having trouble logging onto PSN. A bit frustrated.


Yikes maybe it's a system overload... But that stinks you spend X amount of money and can't even play.. I got the approval from the wife but I'm going to wait a little longer


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> Yikes maybe it's a system overload... But that stinks you spend X amount of money and can't even play.. I got the approval from the wife but I'm going to wait a little longer


Other than the two that won't load I can play single player and campaigns just not the online multiplayer. I like playing online the most so that's the reason for my frustration. It seems some are able to while others can't. I don't understand it but I almost wish I had waited. I like my toys to work.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> Other than the two that won't load I can play single player and campaigns just not the online multiplayer. I like playing online the most so that's the reason for my frustration. It seems some are able to while others can't. I don't understand it but I almost wish I had waited. I like my toys to work.


I'm the same way I enjoy the multiplayer.. Does the ps4 support nfl Sunday package


----------



## JBrax

No, I don't believe so.


----------



## JBrax

No, I don't believe so.


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I'm the same way I enjoy the multiplayer.. Does the ps4 support nfl Sunday package


No I don't believe so. I now have my system up and running as it should be. Able to log on to PSN and all games now loading properly. I had to force the PS4 into safe mode and reboot. Not sure why but all is good now. Very impressive after the heartache.


----------



## JQueen

Good to hear!! I read something about playstation charging online now?


----------



## JBrax

Yes, it's no longer free but Microsoft players have been paying for years. I just got a promo from Amazon for a free years subscription to PS +. I love Amazon!


----------



## ElectronicTonic

I haven't had much time with mine yet, so still not sure. I am liking what I'm seeing so far though.

This past Fri. was exciting.........
My Amazon PS4 was DOA, wouldn't output a signal. I had a funeral, put it back in the box, printed out the return label and ran over to Costco. I got lucky and picked up one of their last PS4s. I'll have more time later this week to test out the blu-ray playback.(no 3D playback yet, but I'll test good 'ol 2D)


----------



## JBrax

ElectronicTonic said:


> I haven't had much time with mine yet, so still not sure. I am liking what I'm seeing so far though. This past Fri. was exciting......... My Amazon PS4 was DOA, wouldn't output a signal. I had a funeral, put it back in the box, printed out the return label and ran over to Costco. I got lucky and picked up one of their last PS4s. I'll have more time later this week to test out the blu-ray playback.(no 3D playback yet, but I'll test good 'ol 2D)


Yeah seems as though there have been some launch day blues. I wasn't able to log onto the PSN for the first 36 hours or so. That was pretty frustrating to say the least. I had to put mine into safe mode and then re-initialize as well as re-install the firmware update. After that it's been smooth sailing and really loving it. It does great with Blu -ray playback and load times seem faster than the PS3. Did you try switching out HDMI cables because I know that seems to have cured some others problem with the same problem you had. Others also found bent prongs as being a culprit but sounds like you've moved on already.


----------



## Ares

There have been some Launch day issues with the PS4 ranging from firmware instability to HDMI port failure. From what I have read so far is the most common issue has been the firmware 1.50 issue while HDMI failure is rare, it was reported that PS4 is some how placing a burden on PSN not sure how true this is.

I got mine on Fri. and have to send it back due to the "rare" HDMI issue.


----------



## JBrax

I know I'll be purchasing the extended warranty on mine. I was a little worried about mine that first day.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Hey guys; So if you are an owner of a PS4, do you have to have online membership to even play the games for the PS4 that don't want to be played online?

on my ps3 I don't play online but still can play the games. Just wanted to confirm.

Thanks,


----------



## Mike Edwards

Picture_Shooter said:


> Hey guys; So if you are an owner of a PS4, do you have to have online membership to even play the games for the PS4 that don't want to be played online?
> 
> on my ps3 I don't play online but still can play the games. Just wanted to confirm.
> 
> Thanks,


Only for online play. U don't need the pan membership for single player


----------



## ElectronicTonic

JBrax said:


> Yeah seems as though there have been some launch day blues. I wasn't able to log onto the PSN for the first 36 hours or so. That was pretty frustrating to say the least. I had to put mine into safe mode and then re-initialize as well as re-install the firmware update. After that it's been smooth sailing and really loving it. It does great with Blu -ray playback and load times seem faster than the PS3. Did you try switching out HDMI cables because I know that seems to have cured some others problem with the same problem you had. Others also found bent prongs as being a culprit but sounds like you've moved on already.


Yeah, I have plenty of cables to test with. ( I'm an ISF calibrator, so I have a few extras.)
Also my HDMI port was fine, just wasn't sending a signal. As you said, I have moved on and everything seems to be running fine so far....knock on wood.


----------



## tripplej

Looks like Sony sold over a million units within a 24 hour span from the release date of last Friday midnight.

However, some units while in the minority are having issues..

Sony posted a trouble shooting guide for the blinking blue light as well as for no video or audio output, or consoles powering off with no prompting.

Not sure of the resolution for the broken HDMI cables or error messages upon attempting to download games or problems with ejecting discs.. 

Guess further patches/fixes will be arriving shortly.


----------



## JBrax

So just a follow up on my impressions of the PS4 after a few quality days with it. It seems as though the network is now stabilizing and I've had no more problems with online play. COD Ghosts, Madden 25 are so much sharper looking versus the PS3 versions. NBA 2K14, Killzone, and Assassins Creed are literally breathtaking in the graphics department. I liken it to the switch from DVD to Blu-ray. On the subject of Blu-ray the PS4 is markedly faster with load times with movies. Overall I'm impressed and happy to be an early adopter.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> So just a follow up on my impressions of the PS4 after a few quality days with it. It seems as though the network is now stabilizing and I've had no more problems with online play. COD Ghosts, Madden 25 are so much sharper looking versus the PS3 versions. NBA 2K14, Killzone, and Assassins Creed are literally breathtaking in the graphics department. I liken it to the switch from DVD to Blu-ray. On the subject of Blu-ray the PS4 is markedly faster with load times with movies. Overall I'm impressed and happy to be an early adopter.



sounds good Jbrax! if I hadn't poured so much money into my speakers and subs a few months ago I would already have those in my hands... guess I'll wait till the new year when more stock comes in.


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> sounds good Jbrax! if I hadn't poured so much money into my speakers and subs a few months ago I would already have those in my hands... guess I'll wait till the new year when more stock comes in.


I completely understand. Might not be a bad thing while they work out the kinks and add much needed features (that the PS3 has) through firmware updates. As is it's still an impressive piece of hardware.


----------



## Audiohallick

Is anybody having issues with getting the ps4 to output anything other than stereo through HDMI?


----------



## jamfan76

Audiohallick said:


> Is anybody having issues with getting the ps4 to output anything other than stereo through HDMI?


Nope, no issues with ps4, only having issues with bf4...

They simplifed audio setting on ps4 vs slim ps3... although i had no issues with slim ps3 audio... what are you having issues with game audio or blu's, or both?


----------



## Audiohallick

jamfan76 said:


> Nope, no issues with ps4, only having issues with bf4...
> 
> They simplifed audio setting on ps4 vs slim ps3... although i had no issues with slim ps3 audio... what are you having issues with game audio or blu's, or both?


Ok well I noticed that while playing Ghost on my Ps3 that it was in 7.1PCM but when I played it on Ps4 it was only 2.0PCM. So I decided to try out some blu's that I know are 7.1(DTS MA Audio/Dolbly TrueHD) and still only getting 2.0PCM. Now I do know that on my Ps3 that when doing audio setup I always had to use manual to add all the supported formats but I don't see that option on my Ps4 and the only way for me to get surround it through optical cable (max 5.1 :foottap

Oh and I running via HDMI to my Sony STRDN2010


----------



## jamfan76

Audiohallick said:


> Ok well I noticed that while playing Ghost on my Ps3 that it was in 7.1PCM but when I played it on Ps4 it was only 2.0PCM. So I decided to try out some blu's that I know are 7.1(DTS MA Audio/Dolbly TrueHD) and still only getting 2.0PCM. Now I do know that on my Ps3 that when doing audio setup I always had to use manual to add all the supported formats but I don't see that option on my Ps4 and the only way for me to get surround it through optical cable (max 5.1 :foottap
> 
> Oh and I running via HDMI to my Sony STRDN2010


I know when playing blu's, if you press the option button you can change the audio output to bitstream pcm/dts/dolby, so whichever you prefer... otherwise have no clue why only 2.0 for you?? Guess you can go to settings and verifiy audio out via hdmi, and choice of bitstream you which to go with, try that if you havent yet...


----------



## Audiohallick

jamfan76 said:


> I know when playing blu's, if you press the option button you can change the audio output to bitstream pcm/dts/dolby, so whichever you prefer... otherwise have no clue why only 2.0 for you?? Guess you can go to settings and verifiy audio out via hdmi, and choice of bitstream you which to go with, try that if you havent yet...


I tried that and the funny thing is that it'll say its playing in 7.1 DTS master hd but thats not what receiver plays. It's just driving me crazy because I can pop the same disc in my Ps3 which is also connected via HDMI and it works just fine


----------



## JBrax

I need some help. I created a user account for my wife on the PS4 and I'm trying to figure out how to setup a PSN account for her. I doubt she'll ever play online but would like her to have the ability if she wants to. I have tried everything and nothing seems to work?


----------



## jamfan76

JBrax said:


> I need some help. I created a user account for my wife on the PS4 and I'm trying to figure out how to setup a PSN account for her. I doubt she'll ever play online but would like her to have the ability if she wants to. I have tried everything and nothing seems to work?


If you cant do it in the ps4, go online and do it


----------



## JBrax

I'm sure there's a way I'm just stuck in a loop chasing my tail here. I'll google it later. I'm sure I'm not the first to struggle with this. It just seems fairly straightforward but when I follow the steps on the screen I get nowhere.


----------



## tripplej

Question.

My tv is at one end of the room while the AV equipment (receiver, dvd payer, etc.) are on the other end. For the PS4, do I need to hook it up to the tv or can it be hooked up to the receiver? 

What is the best way to hook it up in this type of scenario?


----------



## jamfan76

tripplej said:


> Question.
> 
> My tv is at one end of the room while the AV equipment (receiver, dvd payer, etc.) are on the other end. For the PS4, do I need to hook it up to the tv or can it be hooked up to the receiver?
> 
> What is the best way to hook it up in this type of scenario?


Run hdmi to receiver would work if you have open hdmi input... then let receiver output video similar to your dvd player (i'm assuming)... while also taking advantage of hdmi audio over optical audio


----------



## JBrax

tripplej said:


> Question. My tv is at one end of the room while the AV equipment (receiver, dvd payer, etc.) are on the other end. For the PS4, do I need to hook it up to the tv or can it be hooked up to the receiver? What is the best way to hook it up in this type of scenario?


Hook the PS4 into the receiver. I hook all of my sources into the Onkyo and then just one HDMI from the receiver to the tv. The receiver is the brain of the system.


----------



## JBrax

Woke up to a firmware update (1.51) and I'd expect a flurry early on. I want my PS4 to do everything and more than my PS3 did.


----------



## jamfan76

JBrax said:


> Woke up to a firmware update (1.51) and I'd expect a flurry early on. I want my PS4 to do everything and more than my PS3 did.


Yeah guess i need to put ps4 in stand-by, use to turning it off....


----------



## JBrax

I played some Resogun last night. If you haven't checked it out it's a must and free for PS Plus members. Really fun game (intense) with some amazing audio and video. When my wife walked into the room all she said was "wow".


----------



## jamfan76

JBrax said:


> I played some Resogun last night. If you haven't checked it out it's a must and free for PS Plus members. Really fun game (intense) with some amazing audio and video. When my wife walked into the room all she said was "wow".


Yes audio is great on Resogun, not too sure what the objective of the game is, but it reminds me of Defender...

Another game with great soundtrack is nba 2k14... had to turn volume on avr below 10, since my psa xv15 was thumping!! Still felt it in the couch at low volume, just not as deep...


----------



## JBrax

jamfan76 said:


> Yes audio is great on Resogun, not too sure what the objective of the game is, but it reminds me of Defender... Another game with great soundtrack is nba 2k14... had to turn volume on avr below 10, since my psa xv15 was thumping!! Still felt it in the couch at low volume, just not as deep...


I think the objective is to save the humans and not get shot. Yes, I agree NBA 2K14 is excellent on all fronts also.


----------



## tripplej

JBrax said:


> Hook the PS4 into the receiver. I hook all of my sources into the Onkyo and then just one HDMI from the receiver to the tv. The receiver is the brain of the system.


Thanks guys. So, if the hdmi goes to the receiver, how does the tv know which input to go to see the ps4?

or is there one cable that I need to buy that goes from the receiver to the tv for the video input?:dontknow:


----------



## Mike0206

tripplej said:


> Thanks guys. So, if the hdmi goes to the receiver, how does the tv know which input to go to see the ps4? or is there one cable that I need to buy that goes from the receiver to the tv for the video input?:dontknow:


 one cable from receiver to tv. Hdmi out or sometimes called monitor out from receiver to the TV and whatever source you have the ps4 plugged into on receiver, blu-ray input on mine with ps3, then switch input to blu-ray on receiver and it will send video signal to tv


----------



## tripplej

Great thanks once again. Since the receiver has multiple HDMI inputs, I can just hook up any component such as PS4 or another DVD player or something else and that would be sufficient to that receiver and with that one long cable that I have going from the receiver to the tv, the tv will get the signal. 

I am good now. thanks.


----------



## Audiohallick

Ok so I've called Sony looking for help and still have no answers regarding how to get 7.1 surround sound to work. I'm thinking maybe my receiver may be too old. So if it's not a bother, can any of you running a 7.1 setup just tell me what receiver you're using.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Audiohallick said:


> Ok so I've called Sony looking for help and still have no answers regarding how to get 7.1 surround sound to work. I'm thinking maybe my receiver may be too old. So if it's not a bother, can any of you running a 7.1 setup just tell me what receiver you're using.


Need more info,

How is your PS4 connected to the receiver? How do you know that you aren't getting 7.1? Do you have the PS4 audio configured for PCM via HDMI?


----------



## Audiohallick

ElectronicTonic said:


> Need more info,
> 
> How is your PS4 connected to the receiver? How do you know that you aren't getting 7.1? Do you have the PS4 audio configured for PCM via HDMI?


Ps4 connected to receiver w hdmi. Audio settings on ps4 primary output port= hdmi. Audio format priority= linear pcm. My receiver tells me what format is currently being sent. If it's pcm the speaker icons are lit up for the corresponding channels.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Yeah that sounds correct. Is there a setting in your receiver that isn't selected? I currently don't have a 7.1 setup, but my receiver is receiving 7.1 from the PS4.


----------



## Audiohallick

ElectronicTonic said:


> Yeah that sounds correct. Is there a setting in your receiver that isn't selected? I currently don't have a 7.1 setup, but my receiver is receiving 7.1 from the PS4.


Not that I'm aware of I just switched the hdmi cable from my ps3 and put it in my ps4. Without changing any settings I get 7.1 when I switch back to my ps3. What receiver are you using?


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Audiohallick said:


> Not that I'm aware of I just switched the hdmi cable from my ps3 and put it in my ps4. Without changing any settings I get 7.1 when I switch back to my ps3. What receiver are you using?


It's under "My System" tab, it's a Pioneer SC-55.


----------



## Audiohallick

ElectronicTonic said:


> It's under "My System" tab, it's a Pioneer SC-55.


Do you own a ps3?


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Audiohallick said:


> Do you own a ps3?


I did, but I sold it when I got the PS4.


----------



## Audiohallick

ElectronicTonic said:


> I did, but I sold it when I got the PS4.


If you can remember, when setting up the audio options on ps3 if you selected hdmi then automatic what available formats it showed


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Audiohallick said:


> If you can remember, when setting up the audio options on ps3 if you selected hdmi then automatic what available formats it showed


I'm sorry, I can't remember....there were quite a few.


----------



## Audiohallick

ElectronicTonic said:


> I'm sorry, I can't remember....there were quite a few.


Thanks for all your input!


----------



## ElectronicTonic

Audiohallick said:


> Thanks for all your input!


Of course,
I hope you resolve your issue.


----------



## tripplej

I was at Walmart today and while there, I just went to the electronics section and asked the guy there if any Play Station 4's were available. He told me they just got a bunch in last night and they have it. 

So, I am now an owner of a PS4. 

Went and got an extra controller as well. Dual Shock 4..

Does any games come with the unit? I assume no??

I didn't get a bundle pack.


----------



## JBrax

No games are included but if you purchase PlayStation Plus membership they offer some free games with the subscription. Of those free games I highly recommend Resogun. Quite fun and addicting.


----------



## tripplej

JBrax said:


> No games are included but if you purchase PlayStation Plus membership they offer some free games with the subscription. Of those free games I highly recommend Resogun. Quite fun and addicting.


Good to know. I will have my new tv and receiver delivered/installed on Friday so will hook up the PS4 to the new reciever which will have an hdmi connected to the tv.

If you hook up the PS4 to the receiver, it can go to any hdmi input, right?

Since unit is not going directly to the tv, don't have to worry about game input or hdmi input, right?


----------



## JBrax

Just connect all components into the receiver such as cable box, PS4, etc…and run one HDMI from the receiver to the tv. Most receivers will allow you to name each HDMI input so it's pretty easy. The receiver will then act as a switcher based upon which HDMI input is selected.


----------



## tripplej

Great. Good to know. My new receiver is NAD T-777. I also got the oppo 103. 

So, Friday will be exciting day for me. New TV, new speakers, new receiver, new blu ray player, new PS4 .


----------



## JBrax

Sounds like someone's getting lots of toys for Christmas. Enjoy.


----------



## JQueen

Congrats on your new toy.. I also went to walmart yesterday and bypassed the electronics and bought my son a little tikes basketball hoop.. But I would have loved a new ps4


----------



## tripplej

JBrax said:


> Sounds like someone's getting lots of toys for Christmas. Enjoy.


Yeah, considering my last hdtv upgrade was back in 2000!

yes, long overdue for an upgrade.

This time went all out and upgraded everything but the kitchen sink. 

lol..


----------

